# Need Structured Training Program - Which One??



## Pearsj (Feb 17, 2015)

I have had my horse two years now and we are starting to really "click". I am able to walk, trot, and canter him comfortably in the arena. I ride western and when I go to ride him I don't have a set "agenda" of anything in particular to do. I do about 5-10 minutes of ground work and then warm him up at the walk, and then move on slowly to the trot and canter. I think I am looking for a structure of how long do I walk him? patterns? trot - sitting or posting and for how long on each? Should I set up poles?

I would say I am a beginner/intermediate rider, but have never had my own horse and been in charge of my own riding time - used to take lessons and was told what to do and when.

I have been watching all of the horse training programs on RFD - Clinton Anderson, Craig Cameron, Julie Goodnight, etc. and thinking of purchasing one of their DVD training programs. Wanting to get thoughts and suggestions on what other people would recommend. I would eventually like to do trail and maybe compete in very beginner level shows, but mainly just for fun. I am 53 and this is my first horse. 

Would appreciate any and all advice. Thanks.

Jennifer


----------



## Fimargue (Jun 19, 2015)

How about trail riding?


----------



## savvylr (Jan 8, 2016)

There is a book called 101 Arena Exercises that sounds like it would be right up your alley! Check it out


----------



## Pearsj (Feb 17, 2015)

Yes I would love to do trail rides. I have some in the area, but don't know of anyone who does them and I am too scared to go by myself.


----------



## Fimargue (Jun 19, 2015)

What in going out by yourself makes you scared particularly? You should start by taking your horse to walks in hand. Maybe it's worse in your head than it would be in reality.


----------



## pringle (Aug 7, 2016)

I felt the same when i started sharing my horse, i had only done lessons and didnt actually know where to begin! I now have sessions for either flatwork or jumping, and try to spice each one up. Like in the flatwork, ill put a pole down on the track so he has to think more about his feet and not just boring him in an endless circle. What about circles/figures of 8 etc?
Flying changes are fun to try and learn as well and its something different for you both.


----------



## Smilie (Oct 4, 2010)

HMM, well, not feeling confident enough to ride out by yourself , nor having someone to ride out with, does eliminate something I believe is key for any horse, and that is to ride out as well as just endless schooling in an arena.
It does wonders for the mind of that horse.
I think that you are doing quite bit of 'structured' riding, and need to do also some un structured riding, which of course, involves riding out, not training per say
The last thing you should do,is go through a structured routine each time, such as ground work and a signing some time for each gait
M ix it up. If your horse does not need to be lunged, before you get on, skip it
Don't just ride circles either, or along that arena wall
Warm him up by doing basic body control exercises, moving shoulders, hips, half pass, ect
While it is good to long trot and post in a western saddle, to warm a horse up, it is also not a regular requirement, and instead, work at rating the jog, from a collected jog to an extended jog, which is still a jog and not a trot, and is also not posted
Set up a few pylons, and see if you can nail simple transitions on the mark
For instance, set three pylons in a row. Walk tot he first pylon, pick up a jog, then pick up a lope at the second plyon, stop at the third and back up. Very basic horsemanship
You say you have an indoor trail course, so you must have poles. Thus set up walk overs (2 feet apart ), and jog overs, (3 feet apart) Don't move on to lope overs , until those are good (6 to 7 feet apart )
Set up an L, to use both as a back through, and aside pass. Set up a box for a 380 turn.
If there are jump or pole bending standards at that arena, you can set up a rope gate


----------



## kewpalace (Jul 17, 2013)

Pearsj said:


> I have been watching all of the horse training programs on RFD - Clinton Anderson, Craig Cameron, Julie Goodnight, etc. and thinking of purchasing one of their DVD training programs. Wanting to get thoughts and suggestions on what other people would recommend.


Maybe instead of buying check out Giddy Up Flix, where you can rent various traners' DVDs. That way instead of investing in a program/trainer you may not like, you can sample them and then make a decision.


----------

